# Julian Austin: Red and White Song



## Cdn_Chimo (8 Nov 2005)

October , 2005 - The massive event tent at Kandahar Airfield was suddenly filled with a rousing standing ovation and thundering cheers as Julian Austin, a singer, songwriter from New Brunswick now residing in Steinbach Manitoba played the final note of his new song, entitled "The Red and White". 

He recently wrote the song as a tribute to all past and present Canadian service men and women, playing it in public for the first time for the members of Task Force Afghanistan serving in the Arabian Gulf region and in Kandahar, Afghanistan. 

He recently wrote the song as a tribute to all past and present Canadian service men and women, playing it in public for the first time for the members of Task Force Afghanistan serving in the Arabian Gulf region and in Kandahar, Afghanistan.

Here's the link to the song:

http://www.army.dnd.ca/LFWA_HQ/media/RedandWhite_smaller.wma?id=667


----------



## reccecrewman (9 Nov 2005)

Very nice! This man is a true supporter of Canadian Forces personnel and is doing a stand-up job as an advocate of the CF, spreading the message to Canadians that they do have first class men and women in uniform representing them around the world.  He came to my Regiments Leliefontein dinner & dance last year to perform for us. Classy guy.

Cheers to him  :cheers:


----------



## Pte_Martin (9 Nov 2005)

A Really Great song by a great Canadian artist! Hopefully other's will get aboard and start to support the Cf by songs and verbal support like Julian does


----------



## aProudCanadian (3 Nov 2006)

JULIAN.. you rock!  What a song!!!


----------



## Dragoon19 (3 Nov 2006)

That was quite the performance by Julian (and others) in Kandahar only saddened by the tragic news about Capt Goddard after the show 
The song realy hit home to all that were there (tried to find the CD but still no luck)
He and all the others were very approachable and very east to talk too, you should also if possible check out Julians tattoo's.

Tom


----------



## aProudCanadian (3 Nov 2006)

I've met Julian on a number of occassions.. he is just the best and he is sooo giving and carrying!!!


----------



## armyvern (3 Nov 2006)

He did a big concert on the Parade Square in front of J7 in Gagetown last year. Wonderful !!  

http://www.julianaustin.com/

If you go into his web-site a click onto "photos" and then onto the "Canadian Forces" picture, his photoalbum will open. You just may see some-one you know posted in it!!


----------



## PoPo (3 Nov 2006)

Last year he spent Rememberance Day in Petawawa.  He sang "For the Red and White" to a full house at the Petawawa Legion.  As you can imagine there wasn't many a dry eye in the house.

PoPo


----------



## Armymedic (3 Nov 2006)

He's been to Pet a couple times...

does he still wear a Sprinbok on the inside of his cowboy hat?


----------



## cpl-cam (21 Nov 2006)

Dragoon19 said:
			
		

> (tried to find the CD but still no luck)
> Tom



It is for sale on the support our troops merchandise section of the Canex website.
https://www.cfpsa.com/en/canex/wyn/generalpublic/shoplist_e.asp?uid=960729&location=&dept=6


----------



## Pte_Martin (22 Nov 2006)

I just bought the CD a couple od days ago the whole thing is really good!


----------



## probum non poenitet (22 Nov 2006)

He will be playing a free concert for soldiers and their families (and the public) at Edmonton's Rexall Place, Sunday, December 3.
It's part of the Welcome Home parade for Roto 1.


----------



## TN2IC (22 Nov 2006)

I love his song. I need to pick up the CD on pay day. He has done such a great job. Two thumbs up my way.


----------

